# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  New Hollyoaks Late Night Special: Where is the Love?

## Lennie

From the Daily Record 

Hollyoaks returns for a record breaking two week late night marathon in May. The mini series will finally see the break up of Jake Dean (Kevin Sacre)and Becca Dean (Ali Bastian)due to her having an affair with Justin Burton (Chris Fountain)and falling pregnant by one of them. The scenes will see Becca miscarry as a result of a beating by one of the men and will mark the end of one character. Filming for the late night series will commence in March, a spokesperson said "It will be riveting and very controversial, the cast are very excited". The news comes as Hollyoaks - Back from the Dead begins a four night run on Monday.

----------


## Lennie

I hope this isnt true - one thing i have to say J would never hurt or hit Becca.

And hasnt Chris signed a year contract which runs out in Oct/Nov???

----------


## di marco

as soon as i saw the title, i thought it would be about becca and justin! if this is true, it sounds really good! i bet it would be jake that beats her up, i know he doesnt seem like the sort of person who would do that, but im not sure justin would have the motive to do it

----------


## di marco

> I hope this isnt true - one thing i have to say J would never hurt or hit Becca.
> 
> And hasnt Chris signed a year contract which runs out in Oct/Nov???


but it doesnt say that its justin that does it, it might be jake

----------


## Lennie

We have seen Jake lose his temper before, remember then time where he smashed the wardrobes he was making coz Becca went to J's verdict hearing.

And also lost it with Becca when he broke the vase and cut her hand coz he was worried about work

----------


## di marco

> We have seen Jake lose his temper before, remember then time where he smashed the wardrobes he was making coz Becca went to J's verdict hearing.
> 
> And also lost it with Becca when he broke the vase and cut her hand coz he was worried about work


id forgotten about those things! but thats sort of what im saying, atm he doesnt seem like he would physically hurt becca like that, but i think he maybe could after finding out about justin and getting annoyed, depending on how the story goes. i especially think hed do it if it was justins baby cos hed want to kill the baby

----------


## Debs

> From the Daily Record 
> 
> Hollyoaks returns for a record breaking two week late night marathon in May. The mini series will finally see the break up of Jake Dean (Kevin Sacre)and Becca Dean (Ali Bastian)due to her having an affair with Justin Burton (Chris Fountain)and falling pregnant by one of them. The scenes will see Becca miscarry as a result of a beating by one of the men and will mark the end of one character. Filming for the late night series will commence in March, a spokesperson said "It will be riveting and very controversial, the cast are very excited". The news comes as Hollyoaks - Back from the Dead begins a four night run on Monday.


oh god! as much as i love the whole justin and beeca thing i cannot believe this is going to go on until may  :EEK!:  

i think it obvious who will be doing the beating, seeing as his temper waas getting bad a while back, but a death beacuse of it??

----------


## 9161leanne

i personally dont believe a word of this, i looked on the daily record and there is no mention whatsoever of this, think maybe someone got bored and decided to post a fake spoiler

i cant see jake or justin hurting becca to this degree, especially not j
and even if it is true
ali and chris arent leaving 
it will be jake that leaves

and if you think about it, who is gonna be more angry when the truth comes out jake or justin?

----------


## leanne27

Justin loves becca and Jake gets so infuriatingly jelous before jealousy makes even the most sane do the worst things

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh god! as much as i love the whole justin and beeca thing i cannot believe this is going to go on until may


I know!!  :EEK!:  This will mean that this storyline has gone on for........ OMG!!....... 1 whole year!!!   :EEK!:  This nearly beats the marathon serial killer storyline!!!  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> i personally dont believe a word of this, i looked on the daily record and there is no mention whatsoever of this, think maybe someone got bored and decided to post a fake spoiler


well i looked on their website and couldnt see anything but maybe it was in the paper cos i know that the sun website doesnt say everything thats in the paper so maybe that site doesnt either

----------


## 9161leanne

does anybody know if kevin or ali is leaving
as i know chris defanitely isnt, he gives the impression in a interview in a gay pin up magazine he is staying until next year

so good news

----------


## pinkfirefly

OMG I hope this is true, I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I'm loving the Justin/becca thing at the mo!
HOLLYOAKS IS THE BEST AT THE MO

----------


## 9161leanne

chris actually says he is contracted until october and then goes on to say he would love to stay until next year

but is defanitely not leaving in the late night eps as that would mean his contract would end march/april not october

plus i would think that if it was him that attacked becca he would go to prison and then leave, which would be totally unrealistic to turn justin into a bad person from the sweet loving romantic one he is right now

it will def be jake as if everyone remembers how he grabbed becca by the arms in november and refused to let her go to justins trial

so he has a nasty streak there
justin may have a temper but he would never hurt becca

----------


## pinkfirefly

Bout time Jake goes out of Hollyoaks

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Bout time Jake goes out of Hollyoaks


I agree. Nothing but a moody sod!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i hope justin don't go- don't know how i will live- it will be good to see him in a late night one- hope jake don't hurt justin- or i will scream and never watch Hollyoaks again (was just joking)hope jake does go if i need to see any more i will scream (can he not get it into his head that becca don't want a baby) but some how have one............

----------


## Em

> I know!!  This will mean that this storyline has gone on for........ OMG!!....... 1 whole year!!!   This nearly beats the marathon serial killer storyline!!!


Ive got to be honest and agree -this has been going on ages. i like the storyline, but am appauled at Becca's actions. Justin isonly just 16/17 isnt he? A year youinger and she would be getting arested for rape

----------


## diamond1

arnt they over doing the late night specials a bit now? 

cant wait for this to happen but may????

----------


## Penguin8191

this sounds interesting. i know for a fact that justin would not hurt becca i think that jake beats her up and maybe commits suicide?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> arnt they over doing the late night specials a bit now? 
> 
> cant wait for this to happen but may????


Isn't that a good thing?  :Cheer:  The more late night specials the better if you ask me!  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah and the more award- i say- if they do win any..

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i like the late night ones i think theyre much better then the 6 thirty ones although i dont like the way they continue on into the 6 30 ones because if you miss the last episode you miss out and you have to work it all out. btu other then that i like them! theres alot more acting going on and because theyre is swearing and there is gory or horrific sense on they can protray (think i spelt it right) it more to real life then they can if its on before the water shed.

----------


## 9161leanne

that would be like lewis and ruth all over again 


> this sounds interesting. i know for a fact that justin would not hurt becca i think that jake beats her up and maybe commits suicide?

----------


## Katy

i was thinking it sounded simular to Lewis and Ruth as well. It looks like this is going to be anpther marathon storyline. sounds quite good if it were to happen.

----------


## x Amby x

I hope this late night series happens! I think it would be good. But the Back From The Dead ones are the best so far and set a pretty high standard. But im sure this one will be just as good if it happens xxxxx

----------

